# HAGRS



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget all you real Mid-Westerners..  JUNE is the month, 19th through the 22nd is the days..  Hope to see every body there..


BulletBob


----------



## jeanieandmike (Jan 3, 2008)

We hope to see everyone there


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I can assure you that the Wichita Area Garden Railway Society will be coming back! I'm actually thinking that we should think about a layout design on the floor that would allow for multiple operations at the same time _but do it as an open house _(kind of like a "mini-Marty's thingy"!) This would allow for hands-on operations for _everybody!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif_ It would provide a slightly different experience for the attendees than just admiring the various layouts! Anyway, it's an idea that I came up with a month ago while on the chat with Jim Carter (pimanjc) but had not had time to discuss. It's still in the idea stage but I think I may be on to something!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, putting it on the floor also allows for more kids participation.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I thought I would cut and paste a copy of the Show details. If there are any changes, I will post them as soon as I can.  The KCGRS ( show host ) would like some thoughts and ideas about setting up a live steam track, for guests who would like to bring and run a Live Steam engine. 


 I am planning on taking a couple days of vacation for the event this year so I can experience it from begging to end.  So, if you attended the event last year, or plan on attending this year and have any thoughts or ideas, please, don't hesitate to let me know.   Thanks everyone, .


 


 


*Thursday - 19 June, 2008* 9:00 AM 5:00 PM Vendor Setup *Friday - 20 June, 2008* 7:00 AM 12:00 PM Vendor Setup 12:00 PM 8:00 PM Show Opens to the public *Saturday - 21 June, 2008* 10:00 AM 5:00 PM Show - Public entrance. *Sunday - 22 June, 2008* 10:00 AM 3:00 PM Show - Public entrance. 3:00 PM 9:00 PM Vendor Tear down







*Adult:
$10.00 per. day
$25.00 for all three days. 

Kids:
Under 12 FREE, with paid adult.
*









 
*TBA*







*Garden Railways Magazine
Gateway Garden Railroad Club
Kansas City Garden Railroad Society
MyLargescale.com
Northeast Kansas Garden Railway Society
Northwest Arkansas Garden Railroad Society
*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee I forgot about this one now to see if I can fit it in with the rest of my  trips for the year./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gifLater RJD


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys

Still planning on being there..
Do not know yet how many days though..

BulletBob


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The show car proof has arrived and it looks great. The cars should be here in plenty of time before the show. I have also heard that the waiting list ( if there are any cars left after the show) is already up to over 50 cars. I suggest anyone interested in these cars, Find a way to come to the show. 

I am also working on other show specials. So, keep looking for news items coming in the future. 

David


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I can "officially" report that the Wichita Area Garden Railway Society _WILL _be attending the 2008 HAGRS! We have decided to go with the idea of a "floor layout" that will have multiple loops and a staging area where _everybody_ that has an engine will be allowed no, _invited (!) _to run a train (or two or three...) that they have brought to the show OR (more likely!) something that they have _bought_ at the show! We're going to set up at a local show in April and "work the bugs out" so that HAGRS should go relatively smoothly!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif We will mainly run battery and live steam (you _can _do that inside can't you?) but there _will_ be a powered loop for purchases!  Hopefully, the setup will work something like what happens at Marty's in September! Well, that's the plan so far! Hope to see you all there!


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

That sounds great Steve. I'm looking forward to it and just let me know if I can help. 

Also, I want everybody to know that I am currently asking anyone going to any shows in the US or have special events planned for their own clubs to get in contact with me and I will send you flyers for the show to pass out. 

Everyone's help is needed to make this a big success. Call me or email me and I will send you as many as you want. 

Thanks in advance. 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400 
[email protected] or www.hagrs.com


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

David
Isn't rldhobbies doing the cars? will they be there with a booth and sale items.??


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

RLD Hobbies will be there and they are selling the show cars. Plus they will have other special items. They should be right by the main entrance to the show. 

David


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

will MLS have a booth or a blank table?

Maybe the Rivercity club could help use the booth if they sit up some MLS stuff?
 just throwing out ideas.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Stumpy, I usually do my begging at the end.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

MLS will have a booth at the show. 
Shad Pulley is tentatively going to be at the show and doing at least 1 clinic. 
We are also working on a model contest which MLS has expressed interest in helping to support in some way. 
Shad and MLS has been a strong supporter of this show from the very beginning. 
I really appreciate the help he and other MLS members has given me 

I have been shunned by another website who won't even let me post anything about the show. 
So sad that the love of the hobby isn't enough to promote or even mention a new show to a few. 
And that's all I'm going to say about that. 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thi is all news to me. thanks


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I missplaced the info but what is the name of the motel right accross from the parking lot of where the show is at...thanks.

Bubba


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 03/03/2008 6:41 AM


I missplaced the info but what is the name of the motel right accross from the parking lot of where the show is at...thanks.

Bubba


 Here ya go Bubba....

There is no hotel connected to the new show site. It is right across the parking lot from the building. The closest hotel is Hyatt Place They are offering a rate of 89.00 per night . I looked at the rooms and they are GREAT. All remodeled very recently. The one I saw was basically 2 rooms with a big screen TVon the wall that will hook up to a laptop, Frig, Microwave and a sofa that makes into a bed. I dealt with Heather Elevier, Sales Assistant for the rate. Just say you are with the Heart Of America Garden Railroad Show. Phone 913-451-2553 

  Cliff


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By stumpycc on 03/03/2008 8:48 AM
Posted By Madstang on 03/03/2008 6:41 AM


I missplaced the info but what is the name of the motel right accross from the parking lot of where the show is at...thanks.

Bubba


 Here ya go Bubba....

There is no hotel connected to the new show site. It is right across the parking lot from the building. The closest hotel is Hyatt Place They are offering a rate of 89.00 per night . I looked at the rooms and they are GREAT. All remodeled very recently. The one I saw was basically 2 rooms with a big screen TVon the wall that will hook up to a laptop, Frig, Microwave and a sofa that makes into a bed. I dealt with Heather Elevier, Sales Assistant for the rate. Just say you are with the Heart Of America Garden Railroad Show. Phone 913-451-2553 

  Cliff




Thank you very much.

Bubba


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

The clinics look and sound great but do you have to sign-up beforehand or do you just show up. 




Bear


4 Bear Railway


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bearswood on 03/14/2008 8:49 PM


The clinics look and sound great but do you have to sign-up beforehand or do you just show up. 




Bear


4 Bear Railway








 
 
 

  You show up and walk into a clinic, there is no registration for them. Cliff


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff, 

Do we have a vender list yet?? 

BullletBob


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard Cliff donated lots of $$ so we can now get in free.......


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Road Foreman on 04/10/2008 7:47 AM
Cliff, 

Do we have a vender list yet?? 

BullletBob










Bob, 
I was talking to David Roberts when I read your post and he said he send me a Vendor list and then I can post it on here. 

Cliff


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04/10/2008 2:27 PM 
I heard Cliff donated lots of $$ so we can now get in free.......







That's right Marty, I did pleadge a LARGE some of money so you could get in "free". Now, when are you going to send me your TAX Refund again?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif" border=0> 

Cliff


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

Where should someone stay if you wereto attend the show? 


George


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bearswood on 04/15/2008 9:32 PM
Where should someone stay if you wereto attend the show? 


George




George, try the link below or go to http://www.hagrs.com/lodging.shtml 

and click on the "geust Info" button and then click on the link provided. You should be able to find a place to stay. 

Cliff 



http://www.visitkc.com/


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I deleted this post because I found out that it was the list from last year. Sorry about that, I should have checked with our club presisdent before posting it. Our Website has not been updated yet. 

Cliff


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I see there is a list of exhibitors, which is pretty close to a vendor's list. Impressive. The list of clinics looks very interesting. Especially two different clinics on roadbeds. The differing opinions should be good. I haven't seen a schedule yet, other then the operating hours. 

Since I am new and haven't seen anything about this show before, will there be layout tours? Will they be by bus or self guided? Any before or after events like railfan trips or anything? 

Is there advance registration, or is it all at the door? I had to miss the national convention, but maybe I can make this one. 

Looking forward to it, 

Michael


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By barnmichael on 05/01/2008 9:33 PM
I see there is a list of exhibitors, which is pretty close to a vendor's list. Impressive. The list of clinics looks very interesting. Especially two different clinics on roadbeds. The differing opinions should be good. I haven't seen a schedule yet, other then the operating hours. 

Since I am new and haven't seen anything about this show before, will there be layout tours? Will they be by bus or self guided? Any before or after events like railfan trips or anything? 

Is there advance registration, or is it all at the door? I had to miss the national convention, but maybe I can make this one. 

Looking forward to it, 

Michael 





Michael, 

As far as I know, there are not any "tours" scheduled. Our club has discussed it and we are hoping to be able to have some during future shows, I beleive. The clinic schedule will be posted at the entrance to the show. There is no advance registration unless you are a vendor or exhibitor. 
You will want to make your hotel reservations in advance. There are several in the area, not far from the show. 
This is our second year for the show and the Kansas City Garden Railway Sociaty is learnig and growing with the show. we are hoping to add new things each year as we go along. 
Everyone is welcome to attend the show and ,please, spread the word!!! there will be a booth for MLS members to rest and meet each other, so be sure and wear your MLS badge to the show if you have one. 
I know this isn't much info but I will tell David Roberts, gscaleisfun, about this post and maybe he can offer more info. 
Cliff


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 

45 DAYS LEFT TILL THE SHOW STARTS!! 

BulletBob


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff, 

You gona post a venders list?? 

BulletBob


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

You gona post a venders list??


Yes I am Bob, as soon as I know that the one on the wesite is up to date. the last one I posted from te website was last years, that's why I deleted it. 
As soon as I get confirmation that the list current, I will post it on here. thanks for asking Bob. 

Cliff


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay everyone, here it is. The OFFICIAL Vendor/Exhibitor list for the HAGRS show. I checked to make sure it was the updated one with the webmaster before I posted it. 

Bachmann Trains, John's Toy Truck, 

Just Plain Folks, 
Michael Niebaum Structures, 
Missouri Locomotive Works, 
My Large Scale, 

Ozark Miniatures, Rail Rite, 

River City Bridge, 
RLD Hobbies, 

Sierra Wheels, Sinbad Glue, 

St. Aubin Station, 
The Last Train Stop, 
The Tool Man, 
Unionville Depot, 


Bronson Tate Architectural Models, 

Fine Folks, 

Fun & Games, 

Garden Railroad Magazine, 

Garden Railroad Supply Depot, 

G Scale Junction, 

Hartford Products, 

Hartland Locomotive Works, 

Iron Creek Shops, 


Cliff


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff, 

Thanks for the update.. 

BulletBob


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So your saying I will be broke after the show?????


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05/15/2008 7:46 PM 
So your saying I will be broke after the show?????





No Marty, you won't be . All you have to do is look me up when you get there, give me your wallet and checkbook. After the show I will mail them back to so your money will be waitng for you when you get home. See, Problem solved!!!!" border=0> " border=0> 

TRUST ME " border=0>


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife has tried that, never works, guys usually say, send the $$ when you have it. 
I have made part payments to dealers before the show to insure I get the items.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Marty, 

I've heard that a few dealers are sending some pallets of merchandise in advance because so much is coming for you, they need the extra room in the trailers.. 

David


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a question that no one has asked yet, ( I don't even know myself); Is there an ATM in the building where the show is being held? It would be easier than carrying alot of cash with you. 
And if so, where is it located? How easy is it to get to? 

Cliff


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, there is an ATM at the show building. it is to the right of where you will buy the tickets and before you go into the show entrance. Very handiy for anyone wanting some cash. 

David


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, Thanks David, I am sure people will be happy to know that. 

Cliff


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I should be recieving the Garden Railway supplies next week for the show. I hope to spend time in their booth visiting with new folks . Feel free to stop by and say HI.


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff 

Is there a set schedule for the clinics? Are they given each day? I do not believe I saw anything on the site other than the list. 

George from northern Indiana


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bearswood on 05/22/2008 9:21 PM
Cliff 

Is there a set schedule for the clinics? Are they given each day? I do not believe I saw anything on the site other than the list. 

George from northern Indiana




Geaorge, 

All the clinics and the scheduled times will be posted on a sign board outside the entrance to the show. Yes, there will be set times for the clinics, for all three days of the show. I beleive that they are working on the schedules now, and they will be ready at showtime. 

Cliff


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

18 days till opening. Can't wait. I am making a list and checking it twise. I feel this is the wave of the future having regional shows because of the price of gas.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
You have MLS Email about the clinics. The Wichita Area club is looking forward to participating in HAGRS. 

Are there any plans for a get-togather dinner either Friday or Saturday night? 

Jim Carter


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm getting excited too. Please spread the word to people that might be interested in coming. I have heard that this show will have the best price on track before the price goes up. I know one vendor is bringing some and a lot of it has already been spoken for. 
I've seen the show car and it is great. 
Also, if you know of any dealers that might be interested. Let them know. They can give me a call and I can work out a deal for booth space. I picked this venue because it has room for this show to grow and not run out of space for several years. 
There is a new section on the website for hotels close to the show and the rates at each hotel. Check it out. 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

I will not be showing up. The cost of fuel is going to cost $300.00, at least. Then the cost of room and board plus the goodies. I will just put some of that money into my layout. 





George from northern Indiana


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bearswood on 06/02/2008 9:13 PM
I will not be showing up. The cost of fuel is going to cost $300.00, at least. Then the cost of room and board plus the goodies. I will just put some of that money into my layout. 





George from northern Indiana





Sorry to hear that George. I think the cost of fuel will be a big factor as to how many attend the show, probably some vendors too. But, the show will go on I will try to post as many pics of it as I can during the show or shortly there after. I was looking forward to meeting you. Hopefully gas will go back down and you can make it to the show in the future. 

Cliff


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff, 

We will be there Friday & Saturday!! Hope to see every body!! Hope to have plenty of money.. See you in the afternoon.. 

Gota go 

BulletBob


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I just got a email from one of our displays at the show. The Mesa Grande railroad. They have been working on their module layout and looking forwar to the show. 
He also mentioned to me that they will be unveiling some NEW PLASTIC RIBBON RAIL. 
It should be of interest to the battery operators and collectors for display. 
He has even incorporated some into his module and have electrified it. 
It should generate some excitment among those tired of paying over $8 a foot for brass. 

It sounds interesting. I'm looking forward in learning about this new product. 

David


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The Wichita Area Club will have its layout set up for visitors to try out new purchases or trades. Run whut ya brung. We will have two loops. Both are track powered, or can be used with battery/RC. One loop will serve smaller locos. The other loop will handle larger locos [maybe not a big boy]. 
JimC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

No, definitely not a Big Boy!  The large loop will have minimum 4 ft. radius (8' dia.) curves so most rolling stock will work. (It wouldn't do for all of that lovely new 1:20.3 stuff to be too large to navigate our layout! No, it wouldn't do at all!!) /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

WERE UP NEXT!!!! 

BulletBob


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been working so many hours I will need the rest at the show.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

SEVEN DAYS, THEN WE DO IT!! 

BulletBob


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

4 DAYS AND COUNTING!!!!!!


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Heart of America Garden Railroad Show has got a newsletter with more 
details about what's going on at the show. All the clinics are listed, vendor listed are just a 
few items. Email me at 
[email protected] 
and I will send you one by email. 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400[


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

64 HOURS TO GO!!! 

BulletBob


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05/22/2008 12:07 PM
I should be recieving the Garden Railway supplies next week for the show. I hope to spend time in their booth visiting with new folks . Feel free to stop by and say HI.




Marty, what about us OLD folks can we stop by and say Hi? See you at the show.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Just so nobody freaks, WAGRS will start setting up Friday morning at 7:00am bright and early! Our layout isn't a "wowsers!" one but it _will_ be fun! We're going for running trains so who knows? We may change the layout each day! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif SO.....bring an engine. Bring a whole train! Try out your new purchase or just stop on by and run some of ours! It should be a great time!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

To what Steve says..... especially if you have a Critter, speeder, Eggliner, etc,. bring it over too. 
JimC.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 06/17/2008 8:22 PM
To what Steve says..... especially if you have a Critter, speeder, Eggliner, etc,. bring it over too. 
JimC.



Jim, I'm bringing a battery powered railtruck that I'd like to let my 4 year old grandson run on the layout, with his dad's supervision Saturday afternoon, if possible. It's AirWire controlled on frequency 5.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
Bring it on. We would love to have your grandson run the car on the layout. I have a display that uses airwire Freq. 6, so there should not be a problem. 

JimC.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

What's the weather forecast up there? What kind of clothes should we bring? 
Anything else to think about bringing besides a camera and a smile? 

Michael


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just bring your speedos for the motel pool party after wards.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By barnmichael on 06/18/2008 5:07 PM
What's the weather forecast up there? What kind of clothes should we bring? 
Anything else to think about bringing besides a camera and a smile? 
Michael



Here ya go Micheal, the complete forcast for the wekend. Cliff 

Thusday 
Jun 19T-storms 
Hi: 80° 
Lo: 62° 
Friday 
Jun 20T-storms 
Hi: 84° 
Lo: 63° 
Saturday 
Jun 21Clear 
Hi: 86° 
Lo: 67° 
Sunday 
Jun 22AM Rain 
Hi: 88° 
Lo: 68° 
Monday 
Jun 23Cloudy 
Hi: 88° 
Lo: 69°


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

24 HOURS TO GO!!!!! 

BulletBob


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm Here!! Left Ft Worth at 9 arrived at Super8 about 7:30. I probably could have done better in a boat. I don't remember how many times traffic came to a complete stop on the freeway due to zero visibility in the heavy rain. I can't wait until the doors open at noon tomorrow. See y'all there. I got my homemade MLS name badge. I hope other MLS members are identifying themselves somehow. 

Michael


----------

